# Is silicon safe for hedgies?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So I'm expanding Willy's (aka Willy Nelson/ Quilly Nelson) enclosure. Right now I have a 2 x 1.5 plastic container (Im kind of guessing at the measurements though because its oddly shaped) and I want to make it bigger since he's been with me almost 3 days now! I am attaching another container of the same size with a larger plumbers pipe, and I was thinking of attaching the pipe with liquid silicon which hardens to normal silicon and then some tape as a secondary measure. The silicon will be on the OUTSIDE of the containers, but as a precautionary measure I wanted to make sure it was okay for him. I looked online and cant seem to find anything bad about it.


Any knowledge on the subject would be appreciated!And I am also welcome to further ideas.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can get food-safe silicone. It's supposed to be effectively inert (no outgassing after it cures, non-responsive to cleaning gunk).

If you use that, and let it dry really thoroughly so it isn't smelly to tiny hedgehog noses, it should be just fine. You might want to spot-test something to see if your hedgehog finds it a fascinating scent that he just wants to nibble on forever as that could be inconvenient.

Remember that if you use silicone, you need to be careful to use appropriate cleaners. Oil can disintegrate it really quickly.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Annie, I will look into cleaners, I did not think of that. Since I did the Silicon on the outside I am hoping he will just ignore it. I'm drying it out now and might clean it with some non-scented soap to eliminate some odors (just to make me feel a little better about the scent - I dont think it will hurt one time, right?). The scent was my major concern as I know certain scents and vapors can be toxic to small animals.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

So, most soaps are fine with silicone, just nothing oil-based. Anything water-based (dishwashing detergents, laundry detergents, normal human-activity-soaps) are all fine, it's only some specialized stronger cleaners (oil-based paint solvent) or things labeled "silicone cleaner" that actually mean "silicone remover" that would be a problem.

Doing a rinse with water/white vinegar blend is the best deodorizer I know; I'm always shocked at how effective it is!


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks so much! I have bulk amounts of vinegar (to clean out my coffee machine) so I will definitely be using that to clean from now on!

Now I just have to wait for everything to dry (it takes quite a while), but he will be much happier with his space once its completed!  Thanks for your help!


----------

